# Wayne Angle Block, where to get it?



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

I know this might not be the right forum.. i figure ill get best results since its for the 2.0 FSI engine.. but where can i get a O2 sensor spacer? called.. Wayne Angle Block?


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

I have a o2 sensor spacer.. on my catless DP with GIAC chip and recently had my car scanned.. but it didnt show any CEL regarding cat.
I got mine from a vortex guy. I will find the email and IM you later. Im sure some one will reply you by then.
JT


----------



## ed j (Mar 11, 2003)

You can email Wayne: [email protected]


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: Wayne Angle Block, where to get it? (bwzimmerman)*

I need one too...or I may just space out the rear 02 sensor. We'll see...
How much is this spacer?


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

hmm sounds like they should sell to a speedshop like BSH so we can purchase it easily


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

i think theres the email in the FAQ on 42draftdesigns website.
or just use the spark plug anti fouler that has been drilled out.. this fix only costs like $4 and you can pick these up at any autozone/pep boys/napa etc.
http://forums.evolutionm.net/s...14931


_Modified by Hkysk8r07 at 2:49 PM 12-24-2007_


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (Hkysk8r07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hkysk8r07* »_i think theres the email in the FAQ on 42draftdesigns website.
or just use the spark plug anti fouler that has been drilled out.. this fix only costs like $4 and you can pick these up at any autozone/pep boys/napa etc.
http://forums.evolutionm.net/s...14931

_Modified by Hkysk8r07 at 2:49 PM 12-24-2007_

That really helps! Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ed j (Mar 11, 2003)

I tired the anti fouler method. The 02 senor on the 2.0T is a bit bigger. I couldn't make it fit.


----------



## TypeR #126 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (ed j)*

I'm not familiar with this in particular, but I wonder if this from Innovate would work?








It's really designed to protect your wideband sensor, but it also spaces it out from the direct exhaust stream.


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

hmm looks like it might work well.. anyone know for sure?


----------



## MyVdUbLeMoN (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (bwzimmerman)*

[email protected]

^ It will work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (MyVdUbLeMoN)*

doesn't the stage 2 software eliminate the need for this?


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_doesn't the stage 2 software eliminate the need for this?
it does http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_doesn't the stage 2 software eliminate the need for this?

This is for GIAC, Neuspeed and any other tuning companies that do not mess with the secondary O2 sensor.
Dave


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (crew219)*

i was just asking cuz his sig says he has revo stage 2


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

I am getting it because I have emissions in my state and think it will help me pass if needed. Plus if I were to revert back to stock. (i know selecting stock tune with the REVO SPS will still ignore the lack of cat.)


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
This is for GIAC, Neuspeed and any other tuning companies that do not mess with the secondary O2 sensor.
Dave

No one messes with the rear 02 sensor, I really don't now where this misconception came from.
Using an angle block will not help you with inspection if they are doing a sniffer test. If they do not do a sniffer test and only a readiness test the block can help you if your car for some reason is not passing all of the readiness tests.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
No one messes with the rear 02 sensor, I really don't now where this misconception came from.
Using an angle block will not help you with inspection if they are doing a sniffer test. If they do not do a sniffer test and only a readiness test the block can help you if your car for some reason is not passing all of the readiness tests.

wah wah wah . . . i think we all know that certain companies prevent the secondary O2 CEL from coming on . . . that is essentially "messing" with the rear O2. 
Do you really feel like mincing words?
Dave


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
wah wah wah . . . i think we all know that certain companies prevent the secondary O2 CEL from coming on . . . that is essentially "messing" with the rear O2. 
Do you really feel like mincing words?
Dave


There isn't any company that prevents rear 02 sensor codes from coming on. If they do they are doing a pretty poor job as there is no reason to even thing about doing that.
Even on my mk4 running our product stage III which currently is running no rear 02 sensor, changed the harness and old sensor did not fit new harness, throws every possible code for the rear 02 sensor not being there. There is no reason anyones stage I or stage II should be eliminating rear 02 sensor codes if stage III code is still running it.


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

My state doesnt do the sniffer test, they hook up through ODBII unless its a carbed vehicle.


----------



## D.Passat00 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

There isn't any company that prevents rear 02 sensor codes from coming on. If they do they are doing a pretty poor job as there is no reason to even thing about doing that.
Even on my mk4 running our product stage III which currently is running no rear 02 sensor, changed the harness and old sensor did not fit new harness, throws every possible code for the rear 02 sensor not being there. There is no reason anyones stage I or stage II should be eliminating rear 02 sensor codes if stage III code is still running it.

As i understand it, running catless on an otherwise stock car will throw a CEL. Furthermore, running catless and Revo S2 on an otherwise stock car WILL NOT throw a CEL. 
Now, i don't think anyone is arguing that removing the rear o2 sensor alltogether, cutting the wires of the o2 sensor, having a defective o2 sensor, or other problems with the rear o2 sensor will trigger o2 sensor codes. 
Additionally, my guess is that Revo's S2 program does one of the following:
-Modifies the rear o2 sensor signal so that even running catless would be acceptable by the ECU.
-Modifies the cat efficiency threshold in the ECU, so that even running catless would be acceptable by the ECU.
-Modifies the length of time that it takes for a cat related dtc to show up.
-Removes certain cat related dtc's.
-Or perhaps some other method to avoid getting a cat related dtc when running catless.
Or, better yet Chris, why don't you tell us how Revo S2 removes/disables certain cat related dtc's/CEL's? That way the whole matter would be cleared right up.



_Modified by D.Passat00 at 5:04 AM 2-2-2008_


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_doesn't the stage 2 software eliminate the need for this?

Not with GIAC..u need a spacer. GIAC dosent use a stage upgrade for every mod you do.


----------



## spoolingti02 (Jun 3, 2005)

i ha ve a 3" turbo back with revo stg2 and no cel







passes inspection all the time


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (bwzimmerman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bwzimmerman* »_I am getting it because I have emissions in my state and think it will help me pass if needed. Plus if I were to revert back to stock. (i know selecting stock tune with the REVO SPS will still ignore the lack of cat.)

Ok so your saying that when you have REVO Stage II... even if you switch back to "Stock Mode" you won't throw a CEL? I'm confused


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

When you got REVO stage 2, and you switch back to stock you wont throw a code.
but, if the dealer re-flashes over your REVO software then you will get a CEL from the stock dealer software.. which will cause them to investigate and find your cat-less DP.
I bought the angle block, but the shop that installed my DP kept it.. and now I dont have it anymore.. me = out of $30 part and no backup for dealer reflashes.
The shop also did a dyno on my car, been waiting forever for them to email me my dyno sheets. *sigh*
They are good guys and seem to have a nice shop but WTF...


----------



## mp3mike05 (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: (bwzimmerman)*

I think the techs are going to know you have something going on with your downpipe as soon as they start your car







Besides, the CEL would probably take a few miles to come back on anyways. 
That being said, I have an angle block spacer on my downpipe with stage2 APR software too. Worked great for the 600 miles I drove before I got chipped.


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

nice.. well now its too hard to hide with my setup







.. i am sure they would know by the smell.. but a CEL would cause them to have to fix the problem.. where as them knowing theres no cat, but no CEL... would be fine.


----------



## kmk_53 (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: (bwzimmerman)*

So where can I get one of these blocks? I have a CEL after downpipe install. I think it is exactly what I need. Anyone else out there running GIAC 93 who is using one of these? 
GIAC 93, GHL 3" turbo back......and I have a CEL for the cat not being there. How do I trick it?


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (ed j)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ed j* »_I tired the anti fouler method. The 02 senor on the 2.0T is a bit bigger. I couldn't make it fit.

You either have to drill the fouler out or do what I did and cut the "shield/shroud" off the o2 sensor. 
Ive done this on my MKIV and MKV and its worked flawless both times at ridding the CEL. You do have to use two of them to space it far enough out.
Every once in a while on my 2.0T I get a cat efficiency fault if I let the car sit and idle for long periods when the motors cold. Otherwise no CEL!


----------



## kmk_53 (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: (loudgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loudgli* »_
You either have to drill the fouler out or do what I did and cut the "shield/shroud" off the o2 sensor. 
Ive done this on my MKIV and MKV and its worked flawless both times at ridding the CEL. You do have to use two of them to space it far enough out.
Every once in a while on my 2.0T I get a cat efficiency fault if I let the car sit and idle for long periods when the motors cold. Otherwise no CEL! 

Does this mean to put the O2 sensor in both foulers, with the half inch hole drilled in both of them? Or just the first one? 
And just to confirm, im installing the foulers on the upper sensor right?


_Modified by kmk_53 at 4:29 PM 8-25-2008_


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (kmk_53)*

This is what mine looks like








I didn't modify the spacers at all, just the o2.
And its the second o2, closest to the muffler.


----------

